
Forget AlphaGo–DeepMind Has a More Interesting Step Toward General AI - jonbaer
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/608108/forget-alphago-deepminds-has-a-more-interesting-step-towards-general-ai/
======
panic
One of the papers got some discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14494935](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14494935)

------
lgas
SHRDLU has fallen.

